# amberjack



## birddog1 (Aug 13, 2013)

last time I fryed up some AJ it was very strong. does anyone know a trick to take that strong taste down a few notches


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Did you cut out all the dark meat? That's all I do and it is great, very mild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Make sure you cut out all of the bloodline, soak it in milk overnight.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Cut out all bloodlines, soak in milk like some others have said. Add Italian dressing to the mix if you want a little extra flavor. Grilled is better IMO, squeeze some fresh lemon juice in it when it comes off the fire, enjoy!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Fillet and skin cut out bloodline boil with old bay seafood seasning. Box of saltine crackers, Enjoy


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I never liked it fried honestly... grilled or blackened is much better... 

I make an AJ poboy like so... 

Cut all bloodline out and leave it in ~6" filets (poboy size). 

Heat up grill to 350-400 and marinate the fish in Italian dressing for about 10-20 min. Cook fish until it just starts to get flaky (I always cook it on tinfoil on the grill to keep it from falling through the grates)

Fry some bacon and use the drippings to saute mushrooms and onions. 

Put your favorite horseradish sauce on the poboy bread, fish, mushrooms, onions, provolone cheese. 

Toast in the oven until the cheese starts to melt and bread gets crunchy (put a little water on the crust of the bread if you want it extra crunchy) and enjoy. 

Of course this isn't limited to just AJ. I make snapper poboys the same way.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell you cant possibly taste the AJ. With all that stuf on that. I'll take one just leave the fish off.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

AJ fish dip! I call it "fish crack". It disappears fast. There's a recipe or 2 in this section somewhere.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

sealark said:


> Hell you cant possibly taste the AJ. With all that stuf on that. I'll take one just leave the fish off.


:laughing:

I'm telling ya... it's a mighty fine sammich


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

This is easy blackened AJ. Clean out darker meat as others have suggested. Season filets with Louisiana or Zatarains blacked seasoning or whatever you favorite is (I use a little of both) by rubbing in by hand. Place fresh or thawed seasoned filets in a zip lock bag and place in fridg. several hours before cooking. Place an iron skillet on your fish cooker OUTSIDE and put some butter or olive oil in skillet and heat to short of 400 degrees slowly or just below smoking the oil. Drop the fish in the skillet and cook on each side to the level of doneness you desire. The cooking will take anywhere from 2 to 3 minutes per side considering the thickness. Enjoy!


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

when we boat them, we cut the gills to bleed them out more. since doing this i can tell a difference in the meat taste and color. also do what others are saying about the blood.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Search wades fish dip on the forum, use amberjack!:thumbup:


----------



## centuryfisher1968 (Feb 23, 2015)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Cut out all bloodlines, soak in milk like some others have said. Add Italian dressing to the mix if you want a little extra flavor. Grilled is better IMO, squeeze some fresh lemon juice in it when it comes off the fire, enjoy!!!


Done this and it works great:thumbup:


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

try this for an entree. one serving is a lot of good eats. beer or wine of choice.

2 cp aj fillet in half inch strips seasoned with old bay
1/2 cp each of the following:
celery, onion, bell, mushroom.
sautee vegs. in 1 tbs evoo.
when onions are clear, add fish and cook just to flake.
salt and pepper if needed
plate and top with a few bread crumbs.
boner-a-patit.

jaque


----------

